# Crohn's and Bladder Problems



## faith76 (Jan 23, 2011)

HI!

Has anyone ever had any urinary problems due to the Crohn's?  Any feedback would be so helpful.  I've been experiencing pressure on my bladder and urinary frequency for years.  Urologists have ruled out everything.  Some doctors attribute it to the Crohns; others don't.  I just learned that Pentasa, which I was taking on and off for several years, could contribute to the frequency but I'm off of it now and it's still happening.  
Anyone else experience this??? Thanks


----------



## Becca1991 (Jan 23, 2011)

I had the same problems, doctors thought it was a UTI but test always came back normal, i had frequency, even after going i would feel like i had 2 go again and pressure in my bladder, the doctor said its proberly the bowel pushing on the bladder


----------



## Absentminded (Jan 24, 2011)

I get this too. The pressure feeling is horrible! I also get pain when going sometimes. After 4 courses of antibiotics, which did nothing, and all my tests coming back clear the doctors decided it was probably crohn's related. I only get it when I have a flare thank goodness, it can be so painful.


----------



## Rebecca85 (Jan 24, 2011)

I also have something similar- I go very frequently but sometimes (especially at night for some reason) I'll have false alarms where my bladder feels full, so I get up and there's just a trickle. I have always had a small bladder, but it's got worse recently, which I attribute to meds since docs couldn't find a reason.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 24, 2011)

Rebecca85 said:


> I also have something similar- I go very frequently but sometimes (especially at night for some reason) I'll have false alarms where my bladder feels full, so I get up and there's just a trickle. I have always had a small bladder, but it's got worse recently, which I attribute to meds since docs couldn't find a reason.


I get the same thing a lot.  And sometimes I can't go until I pass gas or have a BM.  That's why I think it has to do with pressure from my colon on my bladder.


----------



## Grumbletum (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been having all the usual UTI symptoms since Sept, sometimes with infection, sometimes not. After several courses of antibiotics, my GP sent me for an ultrasound as she thought there must be an underlying problem and that showed a loop in my small bowel 'not pulsating'. I have a surgical clinic consult at the end of Feb. Doc says the affected loop is right next to my bladder. Crohns has been mentioned as a possibility.
I have almost constant pain or pressure in my stomach on the right and in the pelvic area. Some foods and caffeine are definite triggers, and when the pain flares, the UTI symptoms do too.


----------



## glum chump (Jan 24, 2011)

Count me in as feeling pressure on my bladder and not being able to go until my bowels are clear. Since my Crohn's diagnosis, I also find it hard to relieve my bladder---I usually have to shift and distribute my body in different ways in order to pass urine. I've had ultrasounds done, but all the tests come back clear. I'm not sure if this is due to the presence of inflammation in my anus and whether there's some connective nerve lapses in communication that happens between the anus and rectum and the bladder/pelvic area. This last bit is just my own personal theory and not based in anything 'scientific' or 'medical'!


----------



## biteyshark (Jan 25, 2011)

Same thing here. Although they have found kidney infection in the past, and I've had some kidney stones. But still have the frequency issue pretty much all the time.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jan 25, 2011)

Kidney stones are Crohns related and sometime can build up, and cause pain the bladder and so uncomfortable, if antibiotics dont work, chances are you could have a stone.  An Ultrasound will help.  I just had this problem for a month and passed a stone with no pain.  Get is checked out.


----------



## faith76 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you all so much for replying!  While I feel badly that you have all experienced something somewhat similar, it's good to know that I'm not alone in this.  I will definitely look into some of the options that some of you suggested, and will keep you posted.  Please do the same! Thanks again to all-it means a lot


----------



## AndiGirl (Jan 25, 2011)

I think most of my problems have been UTIs.  When I get a flare-up and have diarrhea, not to sound gross, but things can get messy.  I've had several very bad UTIs after flare-ups.  They were to the point of having blood in my urine.  I've had several doctors lecture me on drinking enough and even hygiene.  I have always been a clean person and was VERY offended by the hygiene suggestions and comments.  I flat out told a doctor, "If you had explosive diarrhea, and you weren't next to a shower, you'd clean up as best as you can, and you probably would suffer the UTI also."


----------



## Lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

I've had kidney stones in the past, and get yearly follow ups with a urologist.....attributed to my having crohns.....I do also sometimes have the frequent urges to pee with no/little output and no infection.......


----------



## clearwell (Jan 26, 2011)

I am having the urine infections and have been on three lots of different anti biotics which clear it up for a week or so and then it comes back,my doc at hospital said its crohns related cause your bowel presses on your bladder.It is painful after I try and go feels like my stomach is dropping out.I have never suffered with urine problems in my life until the last year or so.


----------



## Grumbletum (Jan 26, 2011)

Wouldn't wish the symptoms on anybody, but it's kinda good to know I'm not alone in this! Clearwell, what's happening to you is exactly what's been happening to me. Although, I did have a lot of problems about 25 years ago, but those turned out to be caused by an ovarian cyst which must have been pressing on my bladder.
I seem to have fought off the infection, although I still have the frequency and feeling of pressure. Getting really tired too as I'm waking up several times in the night to go to the loo, which I didn't have a problem before.
So hanging on for another month to see the surgical consultant to find out what's going on.


----------



## clearwell (Jan 26, 2011)

I am up in the night too and when you get to the bathroom you go about a teaspoonful,get back into bed pull the quilt up and it starts again.I was up twice last night which is good for me but I can actually touch the right side of my body without pain today so I think the combination of pills are kicking in.Long may it last and I agree with you ignorance definitely ain't bliss which I found to my cost.x


----------



## AndiGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a UTI right now.  Most antibiotics make me sick, so I have to take an anti-nausea med with it.  I know Crohn's has messed up my bladder.


----------



## StarGirrrrl (Jan 28, 2011)

Ever since the IBD started I too have an occasional bladder problem, where by I can dribble. I'll sit there, do my business, make sure I am done, wipe, stand up and then occasionally I will dribble a little. I could sit there for 30 mins making sure I am done and it would still happen!


----------



## ChaoticKylee (Jan 28, 2011)

I only used to urinate a couple of times a day but ever since I started Prednisone back in September I am constantly looking for a bathroom to go #1. Even in the middle of the night(which I never used to do). Does anyone else find that this is the case when taking Prednisone?


----------



## claggj (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the same problems. I go and then stand up and it is like I still need to empty my bladder. I have been to see a Urologist and had a cystoscopy but they saw nothing. GI says it is probably inflammation from my instestines putting pressure on my bladder. It is a horrible feeling but unfortunately it is just one of the many horrible feelings I have these days.

Jordan


----------



## xJillx (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, add me to the list.  I went to the gyno last week for a UTI.  I had A LOT of blood in my urine, though my culture was negative.  I am having a retest this Friday, and I am hoping no blood is found and all is clear.  Otherwise, I will have to go to a urologist to check for kidney stones - nice!


----------



## Rebecca85 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kylee- just read your post, my dog is on pred at the moment and is suffering with frequent urination. The vet did say that increased thirst and urination were expected side effects. I know you're not a dog, but I guess all mammals' internal workings are similar, pred is used much the same in animals as humans and with the same side effects.


----------



## LadyVik (Feb 8, 2011)

Pred makes me pee  And pressure of my bowels makes me feel like I need to pee. I've had loads of infections, taking anti-biotics etc.. But I actually never thought about bringing this up to my doc?? Good to know I'm not the only one!!


----------



## krbsmom (Feb 9, 2011)

I was having a similar problem before I was dxed with Crohns. I kept going in circles from the obgyn, pcp and GI all of them telling me nothing was wrong, this went on for a couple of yrs before I ened up in ER. I kept having UTI like symptoms sometimes i would have a uti sometimes i wouldn't, it also hurt to have relations too though. I guess during surgery stuff got moved around cause it has stopped since my resection.


----------



## partlycloudy (Feb 10, 2011)

What do you know, I too have pressure and frequency. Everything has checked out so I've concluded it's Crohn's related and this thread has just helped me confirm my suspicions. I'm also on Pentasa.

It's really annoying. I hate to drink anything. I drink one glass and feel FULL in my bladder all day it seems. Did I mention how annoying it is??


----------



## bangarang (Feb 10, 2011)

Never had this feeling till the 2 past weeks, thought it was kidney stones since Ive had 3 kidney stone attacks the past 2months, but every test I take everything is perfect according to the urologist. Relief to know so many people have this was starting to think something was seriously wrong.


----------



## Mountaingem (Feb 10, 2011)

krbsmom said:


> I was having a similar problem before I was dxed with Crohns. I kept going in circles from the obgyn, pcp and GI all of them telling me nothing was wrong, this went on for a couple of yrs before I ened up in ER. I kept having UTI like symptoms sometimes i would have a uti sometimes i wouldn't, it also hurt to have relations too though. I guess during surgery stuff got moved around cause it has stopped since my resection.


Yes, me too! After my hysterectomy it stopped hurting for a while, but now I can't hear running water without tinkling. I can't sleep through the night w/o getting up to go, either, and it's worse when I'm flaring.


----------



## faith76 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you all again for your replies.  I recently visited a high-risk OB to discuss getting pregnant on azathioprine.  I began discussing my bladder problems with him and after doing some research, he called me to tell me that 2-3% of people on PENTASA experience urinary frequency.  I've been off the pentasa for a few weeks now so we'll see what happens.  I've been on pentasa for years yet NONE of my doctors bothered to do the research.  Figures.  Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## joshw2011 (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't have so much trouble anymore... But when I was young, I used to wet the bed all the time. Not sure exactly when it went away, but I think it went away about the time of diagnosis... Always wondered if they were related, but never think to ask!


----------



## Awbrey (Mar 2, 2011)

Count me in to. Especially at night I have the urge to go at least 6-7 times glad there are others out there.


----------



## DanaDeadPetals (Mar 4, 2011)

So glad I found this thread! I too have the same thing. I used to get UTI's often but over the course of a year those have subsided. I was thinking it had to be a flare putting pressure on my bladder. Great thread


----------



## bobtheman (Mar 4, 2011)

i also have this problem and im on asacol. also i have pees that go on forever its like a never ending stream. also other times ill pee thinking im done and then have to go again..wait and more. its quite annoying im not sure when it started but im guessing its from something crohns/medicine related


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 4, 2011)

I have interstitial cystisis, and my doctor told me that it's possible that it could be linked to having Crohn's. Have any of you been tested for that? I used to constantly be having to go #1, but after I had my treatment I'm back to normal now.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2011)

On a related topic...I usually have a good bit of cloudy white liquid that comes out after my urine.  Does anyone know what this is?  I thought maybe yeast, but I don't have other symptoms.


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 4, 2011)

It sounds like it could be an infection. Have you talked to your doctor about it?


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2011)

No.  I don't know why, but I tend to shy away from telling him anything that seems insignificant.  Also, I have had this for over a year now, so I figured if it was anything serious I would have developed other symptoms by now.


----------



## 401kman (Apr 13, 2011)

*peeing all night long with crohn's*

havent slept well in 4 and a half months - get up every 60 -90 minutes.

had sonogram before and after peeing - thought I was empty only to find the sonogram showed 2/3 full.  am on meds now - then doubled dose - no change yet - gonna try a new drug end of week if the double dose doesnt do it.  UUGGHH.  am told direct relation to the crohn's


----------



## faith76 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's been a while since I checked this thread and wanted to tell you how much I appreciate your responses.  My bladder problems are as bad as they can get, especially over the past few days.  I have not slept in over 48 hours because of it! I recently went to a neurologist who did a series of tests and MRI's on my brain and spine to see if anything neurological was causing the bladder issues.  Thankfully, everything was normal; however, I still don't have any answers.  I'm actually going back to the urologist today.  Let this be the worst health problem I ever have but I just want to scream!


----------



## scottmyster (Jun 26, 2012)

yes i having flare up right now and i am having the same problem. i drink cranberry juice lots of it, it's good for bladder infection and kidney and bladder infections as well i hope this helps:ymad:


----------



## Cozmo (May 13, 2013)

my gastro has just suggested that I may be experiencing something other than crohns which could possibly be a urinary infection.  My pains spread from back to hip to groin.


----------



## Ihurt (May 13, 2013)

Did they send your urine out to culture to see if there is a infection? 









Cozmo said:


> my gastro has just suggested that I may be experiencing something other than crohns which could possibly be a urinary infection.  My pains spread from back to hip to groin.


----------



## Cozmo (May 13, 2013)

It was after speaking on the phone today.  She's asked me to come in tomorrow so I guess she'll be taking a sample then.  

Do you know if a urine infection can cause back pain?


----------



## Ozboz (May 14, 2013)

+1 for the urinary problems i get stingy burning urine sometimes its dark and smells. Had UTI tests all ok had CT and MRI scans all showed nothing major with the bladder sometimes holding on i get a weird stingy painful sensation in the tip of my penis i feel like i need to pee a lot sometimes as well


----------



## Ihurt (May 14, 2013)

A urinary infection that has spread to the ureters and kidneys can cause back pain..







Cozmo said:


> It was after speaking on the phone today.  She's asked me to come in tomorrow so I guess she'll be taking a sample then.
> 
> Do you know if a urine infection can cause back pain?


----------



## superzeeman (May 17, 2013)

I pee all the time. I drink coffee in the morning and I go before I leave the house, 20 minutes later, I have to go at work. Then in a half hour I go again. It goes like this most of the day until I have urinated out all fluid in my body. My blood sugars are normal so I know it's not diabetes. This has been going on for years and years.


----------



## Lindy Lou (Apr 2, 2015)

Have had crohns  for 19 years and tried most medications.  Am on Humira weekly  and Prenisolone 10mgs but 6 months ago started with bladder problems ,blood and protein in urine and pain on peeing, several infections so anti=biotics to help.  Am now left with stabbing pain around vulva area both when peeing and walking around.  When peeing I get pain in my hands and arms (whats all that about)? Urologist has taken me off Methotrexate saying that could be the cause but that was 6 months ago.  Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Ihurt (Apr 2, 2015)

Lindy Lou,

Has your urologist checked you for IC ( Interstitial Cystitis)?? I have IC. It can cause blood in the urine and pain while urinating. It can also cause frequency and urgency.


----------



## kenvh (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes.. People here have pressure on bladder and have a uti feeling.
The culture of urine is negatieve..
Then u have interstitial cystitis.
This is the Same disease like crohn but in the bladder.
Its inflammation in the bladder.
Pain and disconfort gets worse when bladder fills up.
U can simply test yourself for IC!!..

Urine uti must Be negatieve for bacteria.
U have bladder disconfort..
Just drink lots of beer or Wine.. Many alcohol..
If the bladder flares or u do get more pain.. Then u have 100% IC.
It's pretty manageable.
I did follow the IC DIET and had much reliëf! NO alcohol. Only caffeine Free tea and water. NO spicy foods. And i had NO more flares. Or Tiny disconfort. It took 6 months.


----------



## emmalouwho (May 13, 2016)

It turns out that my IC-like bladder pain and random uterine cramps and bleeding are likely caused by my colon spasms.

I told my GI doc that I am getting bladder pain and period cramps when I have a BM, and he said it can happen when the colon is angry and spasming with IBD.

My uterus was even bleeding some with the cramps.

He gave me an Rx for "Bentylol" (sp?) and it stops them.


----------



## Ozboz (May 13, 2016)

I have bladder problems because of my crohn's very stingy pee and feeling like I always need to go. Urologist told me it's the nerves around the bladder because they are connected to the lower colon and parts of large intestine so that's where all my crohn's is


----------



## patrick13 (May 13, 2016)

yes happens to me too


----------



## EmbraceJoy (May 18, 2016)

I was in the ER just this morning with what was discovered to be a severe bladder, possibly kidney also infection. I couldn't sleep, has both low grade and acute, sharp pains, and developed a fever. I felt worse than the flare last month in which I got diagnosed with Crohns.

On yet another pill.


----------



## Joannegreer (May 11, 2018)

Hi all I'm not new to having bladder infection cause of my bowels. If had bowel issues since I was s teenager. I have IBS W CONSTIPATION AND DIVERTICULITIS. FOR the last 2 months I've been having a lot of rectal pain up quite a ways just past finger insertion point so Dr made me to a colon cancer screening test and it came back positive but she told me it doesn't mean I have cancer. Anyone else experience this and everytime bowel flares up I get bladder infections. Waiting 2 hear from surgeon for booking for in office colonoscopy.


----------

